# Anyone have a nubian/oberhasli mix?



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Does anyone on here have a nubian and oberhasli mix? If so what do you think of them? I am going to sell my nubian/Lamancha gals, and was considering a Nubian bottle baby doeling, to breed to my oberhasli buckling in the winter... What do you guys think? I just wanted to ask, if everything goes well, I'm most likely bringing her home tomorrow


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

I have a friend that does. I can't remember the exact percentage but it's not 50/50. I can't remember which one is dominant but she's a big girl so I want to say nubian is the more dominant. I LOVE this goat. I adore her. She's lovely, sweet, puts out a ton of milk. She's a wonderful mom and I would steal her if I could. Of course, a lot of that is personality but she is a good looking goat. 

Be prepared for the possibility of airplane ears. My friend's goat doesn't but it is a possibility. I do happen to like the airplane ears but I know some people dont.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Oh, I love airplane ears, I have kinders and they have them I really hope everything works out with these people..


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Yes we had Ober/nubian cross.....handsome buckling born to our Ober. Doe..he had ober color with a nubian build and ears..nice cross...we no longer have him of course..but here is a pic
Also another great cross with Ober is Saanen...Beautiful cream color kids..being both an alpine breed..they have the erect ears...good form..nice cross..


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

happybleats said:


> Yes we had Ober/nubian cross.....handsome buckling born to our Ober. Doe..he had ober color with a nubian build and ears..nice cross...we no longer have him of course..but here is a pic
> Also another great cross with Ober is Saanen...Beautiful cream color kids..being both an alpine breed..they have the erect ears...good form..nice cross..


Awe, what a handsome boy I'm getting excited.. These people seem to be reputable... Yay


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

My favorite Obi blend I've seen is Obi-Alpine. But then I do have a 'thing' for Alpines.

My fingers are crossed that these work out for you Janeen


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

AmyBoogie said:


> My favorite Obi blend I've seen is Obi-Alpine. But then I do have a 'thing' for Alpines.
> 
> My fingers are crossed that these work out for you Janeen


I want an Alpine too. I've seen pictures and they are beautiful..., but I haven't found any so far... but I am still looking


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

You'll have one of everything!!!


----------



## HighDesertDairyGoats (Nov 23, 2013)

There is one for sale out here, and im really excited about buying her. She is 50/50 i believe and has droopy ears but not all the way Nubian though onder:. I hope to get her this weekend and breed her to my Nigerian Buck. Im excited to see how she produces! I read on another forum someone said that crosses F1's usually produce more on average than their purebred counter parts. So I hope thats true! I'll try to keep you posted!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Cool!! I actually forgot about this thread. Since this post I have a Nubian doe and a oberhasli buck. Can't wait for kiddos, then I'm considering a mini Alpine to breed with her kids assuming she has doelings of course


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

She's pretty


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

I have a solid black 50/50 Nuberhasli doe right now. I also had her twin sister, plus her older sister. Their dam was an Oberhasli, the sire Nubian. Awesome milkers, sweet personalities. They took after their late Obie mom, who was my favorite goat. 

You will find good and bad in every breed and every cross. It's more the individual goat than the breed.


----------



## Pacamamma (Apr 8, 2013)

I came across your thread today. We had an Ober doe we bought that came with her twin Oberhasli/Nubian girls. They were so sweet! They took after the Ober side of things and were quiet. They did have the airplane ears but they were able to pull off the look no problem.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Ohhhhh, so cute Now I can't wait for Mitzi to have her kids thanks for sharing


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Where are you located in WA? I love oberhasli's I am going into mini's and if I start my own line I would need a couple doelings. I would rather not start my own line, but I might half too. I'm wanting some mini Alpines too


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

janeen128 said:


> Where are you located in WA? I love oberhasli's I am going into mini's and if I start my own line I would need a couple doelings. I would rather not start my own line, but I might half too. I'm wanting some mini Alpines too


Might have to... Stupid auto correct


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

I have one buck that's a Nubian and I love him. And a little Nubian/oberhasli and she is the sweetest thing!
this pic is when we first got her (black) last year!
and our big boy when we got him last yr.

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

happybleats said:


> Yes we had Ober/nubian cross.....handsome buckling born to our Ober. Doe..he had ober color with a nubian build and ears..nice cross...we no longer have him of course..but here is a pic
> Also another great cross with Ober is Saanen...Beautiful cream color kids..being both an alpine breed..they have the erect ears...good form..nice cross..


Hey Cathy, do you have pics of the Saanen/Oberhasli crosses?


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

NyGoatMom said:


> Hey Cathy, do you have pics of the Saanen/Oberhasli crosses?


I wanna see too;-)


----------



## LibertyHomesteadFarm (Feb 1, 2014)

Does anyone have Oberhaslis in/near the Carolinas???


----------

